# 94 sentra LE ?



## mr.speedB13 (Sep 6, 2006)

i gota 94sentra le not many made and not many left ...as i look for others i see alot of the e and the se but not the le "hence " limeted edittion hehehehe.. id like to know who does have one


----------



## Oldnissanguy (Jan 6, 2005)

I have one and I see a lot of them in my part of NC. They're basically an XE with a bunch of the GXE parts put on them like all the power stuff.


----------



## metro273 (Sep 16, 2005)

I have an automatic maroon one. I recently bought some B13 SE-R wheels for it off of eBay for $150 shipped, no tires of course...


----------



## ConKBot of Doom (Jul 24, 2006)

I have an 94 LE 2 door

manual windows and locks, power windows, dunno what all the differences are between the 3 different versions.


----------



## Oldnissanguy (Jan 6, 2005)

So, how many models were there in 1994? I think there were XE, GXE, LE 2 and 4 door bodies with the SE and SE-R 2 door only. Was there a non-lettered base model?


----------



## Tee-Jay (Oct 18, 2006)

i got a 94 LE 4dr. It has power windows and locks. Manual trani. i got it as my first car and i got lucky and got some free mods done to it. i live in florida so the paint was pretty bad and i lost the old badges when it was repainted.


----------



## sentra_ga16de (Nov 26, 2006)

*le sentra*

i have a 94 le sentra and i have been doing small mods like air filter and exhaust and interior work but i have never seen a limited edition where i like, all i see are GXE AND XE in wisconsin


----------



## b13pnoysentra (Mar 30, 2005)

I have a 1994.5 Sentra Limited Edition built in october of 1994. It's a 5 speed manual with the standard 1.6L GA engine, manual door locks (annoying), manual windows, power mirrors, had Cassete/Radio, has A/C, has a tachometer, with SE-R spoiler, SE-R trunk lights, SE-R front bumper (before repaint), SE-R bucket seats, and had 13" steelies w/ silver hubcaps. I'm missing the moon roof option and multiple power options like some of you have. I also remember the old stock exhaust to have had a sporty tip attached to the pipe.


----------



## b13pnoysentra (Mar 30, 2005)

Someone in the past mentioned the last limited editions (i.e. silver font embelm on trunk, not to be confused with the older 91-93 limited editions w/ the white lettering on the doors) were the last B13s sold in the US before the new B14 models came, so Nissan was just putting all the leftover parts they had (SE-R or not) into the 1.6L powered B13 chassis sentras.


----------



## b13pnoysentra (Mar 30, 2005)

Oldnissanguy said:


> So, how many models were there in 1994? I think there were XE, GXE, LE 2 and 4 door bodies with the SE and SE-R 2 door only. Was there a non-lettered base model?


I believe there was a base E model with standard options (5 spd in 94'). The stock E models were missing the passenger side mirror and A/C. It lacked power anything so it was the lightest model made.


----------



## Oldnissanguy (Jan 6, 2005)

Sounds like the 2 door models didn't get the power stuff. That kind of makes sense because if they used the GXE interior parts, which is what mine has, I believe it only came in a 4 door.


----------



## dreww (Sep 28, 2006)

i got a 94 LE 4dr. power everything and automatic. the radio was a tape deck only but that got replaced a while back.


----------

